# Resume advice



## wargamer6 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello. I'm a recent IT grad who's also struggling to get a job. I've got a few Comptia certs as well. I've had a few interviews but no offers yet. Can I post my resume for advice? Thanks.


----------



## SamLea72 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure, post it-I don't how how much help you will get. You may want to try Dice, they have a specific spot for posting resumes. Here are some IT resume tips you may like too that I found 12-resume-tips-to-land-an-it-career


----------



## wargamer6 (Aug 25, 2011)

Desktop Support - PC Technician, specializing in hardware and software support, building, upgrading and maintaining. Experienced in telephone, e-mail, and on-site support. Results driven, self-starter, with excellent communication and customer interface skills.
Profile 
Motivated, personable business professional with multiple talents and experience. Flexible and versatile able to maintain a sense of humor under pressure.. Excellent team-building skills.
Skills Summary 
u Comptia A+ Certified
u Comptia Network + Certified
u Comptia Security + Certified
u Desktop Support 

u PC Trouble Shooting and Repair
u Customer Service 
u Backups and Imaging




Professional Experience 
u Hardware and Software & Device Configurations
u PC Trouble Shooting and Repair

Employment History 
* People’s resorce center* –Wheaton, IL
PC Technician - 2009 to Present

* isold it on ebay* – Palatine, IL
Customer Support Associate - 2007 to 2011
*LOMBARD SCHOOL DISTRICT 44 *– Lombard, IL 
Summer Custodian Crew - 2004 to 2007 

Education 
*College of DuPage – Wheaton, Illinois*
Associate of Applied Science Computers & Internetworking Technologies. May 2011

*Western Illinois University – Macomb, Illinois
*Bachelor ofArts in History, May 2007.
*Future Certification Goals*:
Microsoft Windows 7 Configuration, MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Support Technician on Windows 7


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

Just MHO, you should put your education on top with your Certs. Add some tasks and responsibilities you performed at each of your jobs under the work experience. Use key words like SQL Server, VPN, Linux, Windows, Macintosh and so on. Most of these resumes are looked at by HR people who are looking for key words. They usually just skim through them so keep that in mind.

Good Luck.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I always put my work experience first with explanations of my duties then certs, then qualifications.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There are a lot of resources online for resume formats. Just Google for the industry you're looking to get into. This is how I would format your resume:

Name
Address
Contact Info


PC Support Technician specializing in hardware and software support. Experienced with building, upgrading and maintaining desktop PCs and laptops. Experienced in telephone, e-mail, and on-site support. Results driven, self-starter, with excellent communication and customer interface skills.

Profile

Motivated, personable business professional with multiple talents and experience. Flexible and versatile able to maintain a sense of humor under pressure.. Excellent team-building skills.


*Technical Skills Summary*

*[list specifics here]*
Desktop support
PC Trouble Shooting and Repair
Hardware and Software & Device Configurations
Customer Service
Backups and Imaging


*Employment History*

People’s resorce center – Wheaton, IL 2009 - Present
PC Technician

_*[List all work duties and responsibilities here]*_


isold it on ebay – Palatine, IL 2007 to 2011
Customer Support Associate

*[List all work duties and responsibilities here]*
*
Education*

College of DuPage, May 2011
AAS Computers & Internetworking Technologies.

Western Illinois University, May 2007
BA History

*Certifications*

Comptia A+ Certified [date]
Comptia Network + Certified [date]
Comptia Security + Certified [date]

*[list any certs that are in progress and the estimated completion date]*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

JMPC said:


> There are a lot of resources online for resume formats. Just Google for the industry you're looking to get into. This is how I would format your resume:
> 
> Name
> Address
> ...



This :grin:


----------

